# Ripristinare impostazioni predefinite Konsole[Risolto]

## saverik

Buongiorno,

sto usando KDE, e lo trovo veramente notevole.

Sto avendo  un problema con konsole.Non riesco a modificare un,impostazione in konsole che devo aver modificato.

Praticamente per cancellare una parola devo continuamente premere il tasto canc ripetutamente

mentre prima bastava tenere premuto il tasto canc e il cursore tornava indietro.

Quindi riassumendo l'avanzamento del cursore avviene solo premendo ripetutamente un tasto e

non semplicemente tenendolo premuto.

Saluti

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi spiegarti meglio, non sono sicuro di avere capito.

Io per cancellare parola per parola uso Alt+backspace.

----------

## saverik

```
Sto avendo un problema con konsole.Non riesco a modificare un,impostazione in konsole che devo aver modificato.

Praticamente per cancellare un carattere  devo continuamente premere il tasto canc ripetutamente

mentre prima bastava tenere premuto il tasto canc e il cursore tornava indietro.

Quindi riassumendo l'avanzamento del cursore avviene solo premendo ripetutamente un tasto e

non semplicemente tenendolo premuto.

Saluti
```

Ciao hai ragione, ma intendevo un carattere per volta...  se tengo premuto il tasto canc mi cancella solo un carattere ,mentre prima mi cancellava tutto il testo a destra del cursore!!

Spero di essermi espresso bene  :Embarassed:  ..scusami ancora

----------

## saverik

Risolto!!!

Era la mappatura della tastiera che non era flaggata la ripetizione dell'ultimo tasto premuto.

Grazie mille!!!!

----------

